
British man arrested for not giving up passwords at Heathrow to police - robk
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/may/17/cage-campaign-group-director-muhammed-rabbani-charged-under-terrorism-act
======
merricksb
Discussed 2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14340137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14340137)
(310 points, 153 comments)

------
robk
It's not just the USA where this kind of thing is happening nowadays.

~~~
rocky1138
Canada Border Service Agents do this all the time, too.

